# What's YOUR dream car!?!



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

*Mine is a 2002 or 2001 Dodge Viper GTS...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 10, 2005)

Lambo. Gallardo


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

Viper is definitely a hot car. I'm not sure, I dont really have a "favorite" per say. Guess I'm kinda practical about it, perhaps my dream car would be a 96 Supra with a nice body mod kit pushing 1k hp. You know, something with a little zip


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Lambo. Gallardo


NICE...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Viper is definitely a hot car. I'm not sure, I dont really have a "favorite" per say. Guess I'm kinda practical about it, perhaps my dream car would be a 96 Supra with a nice body mod kit pushing 1k hp. You know, something with a little zip


That's it? 1,000 horse


----------



## Fujiama (Jul 10, 2005)

BMW M3


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Ferrari 575 Maranello






This was Mario Andretti's Pick, of all time super cars...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

Fujiama said:
			
		

> BMW M3


SWEET RIDE. My brother-in-law has one on order...


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> That's it? 1,000 horse



Maybe if I study up enough I could figure out how to get one to 1200 or something.  But yeah, I think I'd take a sleeper any day over a super car. Just so you can meet them at the track and act all sheepish, then throw down like a 9sec 1/4 mile. Haha, they'd definitely be like


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ferrari 575 Maranello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take er for a ride!...


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> SWEET RIDE. My brother-in-law has one on order...



Yeah, that is nice... bmw is putting out some hot product these days. They've made a whole lot of progress in the past couple years.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I think I'd take a sleeper any day over a super car.
> Just so you can meet them at the track and act all sheepish,
> then throw down like a 9sec 1/4 mile. Haha, they'd definitely be like wtf?


Like- I'd drive my beautiful Maranello to some dirty track


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Can't kill this.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Like- I'd drive my beautiful Maranello to some dirty track



And its a good thing I didn't, cause when I get the sup all done up it'd smoke it 

I dont know, some guys definitely take their nice cars to the track. Gotta do something with all that power!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Can't kill this.




Its funny, some cars when you see them just give ya the O face. I hope alot of those designs hit the road, cause some stuff is just too silly to be put aside. The lines on that are hawt... and the extended engine bay


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Its funny, some cars when you see them just give ya the O face. I hope alot of those designs hit the road, cause some stuff is just too silly to be put aside. The lines on that are hawt... and the extended engine bay


Yeah but it's not that long, it's about the size of a Merc E(B)class
That's 1,8k HP there, they made it for show, It won't hit the streets like that.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah but it's not that long, it's about the size of a Merc E(B)class
> That's 1,8k HP there, they made it for show, It won't hit the streets like that.



Yeh, theres no way you could put 1.8k ponies to the ground on that platform. It'd just sit there smoking tires 

The gas money gotta be rediculous on that thing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Here's another good one...

2006 C6-ZO6


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Yeh, theres no way you could put 1.8k ponies to the ground on that platform. It'd just sit there smoking tires
> 
> The gas money gotta be rediculous on that thing.


The gas money would be one but the car would cost about 1.5. mil. like this because of the turbo charged 12 cil. engine.
B.T.W. they test ran it and it didn't crack the tires because it's a slow turbo, so it takes of steady.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Here's another good one...
> 
> 2006 C6-ZO6


That right there is going to be a FAT ride...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

Exotics are far too expensive AND require far too much maintanence for my taste. Sure they pack power into smaller cubic inches but american cars have HUGE torque and stand the test of time better than exotics. You don't have to worry about blowing a $50K turbo in american muscle...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

The VW Thing


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ferrari 575 Maranello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my dream car to! I cant believe me and monkeyfuck have something in common.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> SWEET RIDE. My brother-in-law has one on order...



He should have waited until the 400HP V8 M3 is released next year


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> Exotics are far too expensive AND require far too much maintanence for my taste. Sure they pack power into smaller cubic inches but american cars have HUGE torque and stand the test of time better than exotics. You don't have to worry about blowing a $50K turbo in american muscle...



most foreign cars are not turbo.  I would say 50/50 between turbo and supercharged but these day about 70% of them are naturally aspirated engines.

american cars have shitty interiors and instrument clusters compared to exotics.    when I'm behind the wheel of an expenisve car I want to feel like I'm in a F-16 fighter cockpit not a pick up truck..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 10, 2005)

Bugatti Veyron


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> He should have waited until the 400HP V8 M3 is released next year


He may have...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Sure hope you pick one up by Aug 11th. Buy one, rent one or steal one just have one there when i arrive
PT


			
				LAM said:
			
		

> most foreign cars are not turbo. I would say 50/50 between turbo and supercharged but these day about 70% of them are naturally aspirated engines.
> 
> american cars have shitty interiors and instrument clusters compared to exotics. when I'm behind the wheel of an expenisve car I want to feel like I'm in a F-16 fighter cockpit not a pick up truck..


----------



## JJJ (Jul 10, 2005)

Definitely a 






I wouldnt drive it however, Id sell it, and spend the 1.1 million euro on cheaper cars.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> most foreign cars are not turbo. I would say 50/50 between turbo and supercharged but these day about 70% of them are naturally aspirated engines.
> 
> american cars have shitty interiors and instrument clusters compared to exotics. when I'm behind the wheel of an expenisve car I want to feel like I'm in a F-16 fighter cockpit not a pick up truck..


I agree that most interiors are lacking... However the Viper years I want aren't half bad. You can also own 4 or 5 american muscle cars to every one of most of the exotics...  Don't get me wrong LAM. I LOVE the exotics................................................................


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Definitely a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's an ok car...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Here's another good one...
> 
> 2006 C6-ZO6


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


You could actually date the whore in your avatar then!


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

Saleen S7


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

To hell with anyone......it's just and the Corvette.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

My Wife's favorite color is yellow, too.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> To hell with anyone......it's just and the Corvette.


Yeah I'm just still a little touchy about your avatar...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

There's just something about the Vette that I love. As a kid it was the first one to catch my attention. She was Stingray with a beautiful metallic color to it...this was when Nixon was President but I can't recall the year.

Plus it's American....American pride!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm just still a little touchy about your avatar...


Then stop touching yourself.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Saleen S7


I sold mine...


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

I love the performance of american muscle cars if I had a 10 garage half of the bays would be filled with big blocks from 68-70.  but the interior styling has to go on these new cars.  have you seen the interiors of the new Chargers and Mustangs ?


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> I sold mine...


Why?  Something I need to know before I pick up my second?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Love that old American muscle. I really haven't noticed the interior of either car. I'll do a search later.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Why?  Something I need to know before I pick up my second?


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

Probably one of the most unique designs I've seen but the more I look at it, I like it.
Bugatti Veyron.




the red just looks so sweet!


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 10, 2005)

This would be my second.  A very beautiful car.


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

Aint this thing a V16?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Why? Something I need to know before I pick up my second?


Yeah when you piss the seats the holes allow for leakage into the cushions and the bitches don't like that smell... Get aftermarket seats and you're cool.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Love that old American muscle. I really haven't noticed the interior of either car. I'll do a search later.



2005 Mustang











2006 Charger






Foreign Muscle - 2005 B7 Audi RS4 (4.2L V8)






to me they are night and day


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Aint this thing a V16?


Yes it is... They were two V8's welded together but I think they've started making a true V16...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

*New Vipers would be second choice for me...*


----------



## Phaedrus (Jul 10, 2005)

The Carrera GT is a totally new development based on Porsche racing design. As such, it carries all the familiar hallmarks of Porsche motorsport and their relentless passion for performance.

One of the most uncompromising vehicles ever created for the road, this latest generation of Porsche offers breathtaking performance in every respect. From a standing start, it reaches 124 mph (200 km/h) in just 9.9 seconds en route to a top track speed of 205 mph (330 km/h). (60mph in just 3.9 seconds)


To achieve that performance, they've applied a powerful 5.7-litre V10 engine - developing 605 hp (SAE) - to an unladen weight of just 3,042 lbs (1,380 kg).


----------



## rainbowash (Jul 10, 2005)

lamborghini!!!!!! in my dreams!! in reality... a hemi cuda vroom vroom let the races begin


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> 2005 Mustang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right, at first when I looked at the first 2 I said to myself its not so bad, but when I saw the Audi then I said woooooooooo


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> 2005 Mustang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course... Look at the prices. Put $10K into your interior and still save $35K...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2005)

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> The Carrera GT is a totally new development based on Porsche racing design. As such, it carries all the familiar hallmarks of Porsche motorsport and their relentless passion for performance.
> 
> One of the most uncompromising vehicles ever created for the road, this latest generation of Porsche offers breathtaking performance in every respect. From a standing start, it reaches 124 mph (200 km/h) in just 9.9 seconds en route to a top track speed of 205 mph (330 km/h). (60mph in just 3.9 seconds)
> 
> ...


My man, I like your taste...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 11, 2005)

*2007 Camero SS...*



 

*2007 Z28...*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> This is my dream car to!
> I cant believe me and monkeyfuck have something in common


This doesn't mean we'll be taking long showers together!?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 11, 2005)

My dream car would run on the regular air we breath and exhaust oxygen.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> My dream car would run on the regular air we breath and exhaust oxygen.


Bah.  Enviro-wacko....

My car would run on Cold Fusion and vaporize jackasses who travel too slow in the fast lane


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh, i forgot....

My car would also have a cell-phone auto-locator that would jam any and all cell-transmission and interject the following...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

My car would run on bio-diesel electric power, from re-refined Soybean oil discarded from fat-free cooking...

And be fast and stuff too


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> *2007 Camero SS...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own a Camaro......too bad those pics weren't a reality.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Oh, i forgot....
> 
> My car would also have a cell-phone auto-locator that would jam any and all cell-transmission and interject the following...


I would  also love to get me a jammer, these cellphone drivers piss me off.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I own a Camaro......too bad those pics weren't a reality.


If they are I'll own one too...  These are possibles for the re-release of the Camaro in 2007.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 11, 2005)

you fellow car lovers should check this site out. It has concept cars with pics and specs for like all the car maufacturers. There are some pretty cool lookin' cars on here. 

http://www.conceptcarz.com/


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 11, 2005)

Anything my (future) rich husband is driving me around in


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

GotHands? Current car...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll take an Enzo Ferrari


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Me too....  It's funny you said that cause I was just in the process of posting it when I read your last reply.

   670 grand will buy you this baby.

  All it needs is wings and it could fly  
 Why would your dream car be any less!


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Oh, i forgot....
> 
> My car would also have a cell-phone auto-locator that would jam any and all cell-transmission and interject the following...


 Awsome witmaster...    This one I will have to most definately tuck away for a rainy day


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 5, 2006)

*Stock Dodge Viper vs. F-16 military jet*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0InYCDbYkMM&mode=related&search=


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 5, 2006)

*Man I want one of these...*

*Viper drifting*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDSuohUXJ7o&mode=related&search=

*Viper doing donuts*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPezTxv3kTQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 5, 2006)

Enzo Ferrari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9cZ37CJwUg&mode=related&search=


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 5, 2006)

I was supposed to be looking at one of these today but the guy never called. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRxahNUmi40


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> *Stock Dodge Viper vs. F-16 military jet*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0InYCDbYkMM&mode=related&search=




*bkc


OLD
*


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *bkc*
> 
> 
> *OLD*


 
An oldy, but goody...

I love cars man. I was supposed to get one today. That's why I thought about this thread...


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> An oldy, but goody...
> 
> I love cars man. I was supposed to get one today. That's why I thought about this thread...


 An oldy, but ghey thready...

Now look at them kiss......hot!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2006)

Audi B5 RS4.  Tuned it will easily push 600bhp, but its 380bhp stock.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> An oldy, but ghey thready...
> 
> Now look at them kiss......hot!!!!!


 
If I had my dream car I could watch! Nasty skanks...


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> *2007 Camero SS...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks cool.


----------



## GSXR750 (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks cool. But slow as shit for a dream car.



Still my Favorite....
Gallardo


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2006)

Pish-Posh...

I have spoken!


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

A blue Lebaron.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> A blue Lebaron.


 
Those seem to have problems with the hubcabs falling off...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 6, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> That looks cool.


 
Yeah man... I hope they build it without screwing it up.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Those seem to have problems with the hubcabs falling off...



lawl, I was joking.

Have you ever seen Freddy Got Fingered?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, I was joking.
> 
> Have you ever seen Freddy Got Fingered?


 
So was I...and no.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> So was I...and no.


You were fingered? Do tell.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You were fingered? Do tell.


 
I still haven't gotten the smell off... Any suggestions


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 7, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

>


 
Amazing car. It's just so mythical they don't even put it in video games...


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Amazing car. It's just so mythical they don't even put it in video games...



apparently very hard to drive on normal roads and motorways just to the sheer power 

u slip and hit the acelerator too hard and ur 2 miles down the road lol 

1000bhp 2 twin turbos fastest comercial car in the world


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 7, 2006)

Been thinking about getting an H3 Hummer soon. A H2 or H1 would be ideal, but being a 3.5L 5-cyl, the H3 is more economical. I was leanin towards a A6 2.7t, but changed my mind somewhat.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Been thinking about getting an H3 Hummer soon. A H2 or H1 would be ideal, but being a 3.5L 5-cyl, the H3 is more economical. I was leanin towards a A6 2.7t, but changed my mind somewhat.



i hate u americans and ur cheap fuel 

u have to be a millionare to run a 3.5 in the uk


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 7, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> apparently very hard to drive on normal roads and motorways just to the sheer power
> 
> u slip and hit the acelerator too hard and ur 2 miles down the road lol
> 
> 1000bhp 2 twin turbos fastest comercial car in the world


 
The interior is just as impressive...


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> The interior is just as impressive...



the whole thing is god like my dream car id love to own one or 2 cause id crash the first with sheer enjoyment.

lol it goes through enough petrol to destroy a third world country


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2006)

No class.......what about a 1981 Aston Martin Vantage, or a Jag E type, or even a 71 Mustang.

They knew how to style cars back then.....nowadays, Ferraris, and even the Bugatti above don't have the same class & style. Its like a Playboy centrefold vs Audrey Hepburn, sure the centrefold looks damn good and is racier, but the real appeal is in the timeless class & elegance of Ms Hepburn......winner hands down.

(Ok - not a great metafor...but u get the idea.)


----------



## kenwood (Aug 7, 2006)

W/neon blue lights under it, 4 12" kenwood subs in the trunk, 8 6x9's, 2 tweeters, 2 1,000 watt amp, kenwood flipdown cd player, tinted windows, and a kenwood equalizer


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 7, 2006)

goob said:
			
		

> No class.......what about a 1981 Aston Martin Vantage, or a Jag E type, or even a 71 Mustang.
> 
> They knew how to style cars back then.....nowadays, Ferraris, and even the Bugatti above don't have the same class & style. Its like a Playboy centrefold vs Audrey Hepburn, sure the centrefold looks damn good and is racier, but the real appeal is in the timeless class & elegance of Ms Hepburn......winner hands down.
> 
> (Ok - not a great metafor...but u get the idea.)


 
My grandfather recently sold a mint 1970 Chevelle SS. It had been worked over and all. Probably 600hp or more. Man I wanted that car...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 7, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

>


 
This is a dream car thread. Not a what do you drive thread...


----------



## god hand (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## GSXR750 (Aug 7, 2006)

This is the dream version of my car.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 7, 2006)

el camino, always loved them.


----------



## god hand (Aug 7, 2006)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> This is the dream version of my car.


Looks like he saw a honda civic


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 7, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> W/neon blue lights under it, 4 12" kenwood subs in the trunk, 8 6x9's, 2 tweeters, 2 1,000 watt amp, kenwood flipdown cd player, tinted windows, and a kenwood equalizer



Nice car...  GHEY Description!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2006)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> This is the dream version of my car.



I love the way those things sound.  The exhaust note is fucking mean.


I like the Nissan Skyline R34 Ztune, which runs in the 10s stock and handles like a monster as well:






The Lotus Elise is still about the best streetable track mobile you can find.  It's not incredibly fast, but fairly quick and it weighs under 2000 pounds.  I love the twisties:


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The Lotus Elise is still about the best streetable track mobile you can find.  It's not incredibly fast, but fairly quick and it weighs under 2000 pounds.  I love the twisties:


I saw one of these on I-30 about 2 weeks ago. It just zoom by. That was my first time seeing one.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 8, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I saw one of these on I-20 about 2 weeks ago. It just zoom by. That was my first time seeing one.



there a steal at the price but not in dream car land

i already posted the dream car


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> there a steal at the price but not in dream car land
> 
> i already posted the dream car



It's a roadster.  It's not incredibly fast, but it can hang with any car around curves because there is so little weight transfer.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's a roadster.  It's not incredibly fast, but it can hang with any car around curves because there is so little weight transfer.



ye they had it on a car show in the uk and they had it out manovering an appachi attack helicopter it was good


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

The car you posted it ugly. Its just fast as fuck. I'll take a Mclaren over that weird lookin shit anyday.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 8, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> The car you posted it ugly. Its just fast as fuck. I'll take a Mclaren over that weird lookin shit anyday.



no taste biatch 

only kidding mate everyone to their own


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 8, 2006)

2003 Ferrari Enzo 

General Info 
Price: $643,330 
Miles Per Gallon: --- mpg 
Curb Weight: 2767 lbs 
Layout: Mid-Engine/RWD 
Transmission: 6-Speed Semi-Automatic 
Engine 
Type: V12 
Displacement: 5998 cc 
Horsepower: 660 bhp @ 7800 rpm 
Torque: 472 lb-ft @ 4700 rpm 
Redline: 8200 rpm 
Performance 
0-60 mph: 3.6 sec 
0-100 mph: 6.3 sec 
Quarter Mile: 11 sec @ 130 mph 
Skidpad: --- 
Top Speed: 217 mph 
Braking, 60-0 mph: --- ft 
Slalom Speed: --- mph 
 Pictures


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 8, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I saw one of these on I-20 about 2 weeks ago. It just zoom by. That was my first time seeing one.


 
It's a sweet go-kart...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The Lotus Elise is still about the best streetable track mobile you can find.  It's not incredibly fast, but fairly quick and it weighs under 2000 pounds.  I love the twisties:








The fastest Track designed production street ride is:
The Palmer Jaguar JP1

------------------------------------------------------------






The 2nd fastest is: The Radical SR8


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like the Nissan Skyline R34 Ztune, which runs in the 10s stock and handles like a monster as well:




awesome car


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like the Nissan Skyline R34 Ztune, which runs in the 10s stock and handles like a monster as well:


10s stock


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
and it's not really considered an exotic car neither. For its price range and immediate competition, hands down it's the best.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> and it's not really considered an exotic car neither. For its price range and immediate competition, hands down it's the best.


 
It faster than a morning pee at full force, but it's too ugly to cost $170K...


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It faster than a morning pee at full force, but it's too ugly to cost $170K...


That damn skyline cost that much>?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> That damn skyline cost that much>?



Not the regular Skyline.  This one is tuned out the wazzoo and over 50% more horsepower compared to the standard Skyline.


----------



## the nut (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It faster than a morning pee at full force, but it's too ugly to cost $170K...




it's hard to tell from pictures. You have to see one in real life to appreciate it. Plus, when done up, it's one of the nicest body to start with. It's one of those thiungs, that look nicer in real life, than in pictures.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

not to mention, they come twin turbo stock.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Not the regular Skyline.  This one is tuned out the wazzoo and over 50% more horsepower compared to the standard Skyline.


Do you know I could get with 170K!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 9, 2006)

I love this car.  I seen em twice on the road before and I was absolutely mesmorizes.  I couldn't take my eyes off of the damn thing, which almost led me wreck my shit car into a guard rail.  I know there are faster and more expensive cars out there, but this car does it for me.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

who said they cost 170k anyway?

i don't think so. You'd have to convert it from jap money anyway, cuz you can't get them here.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 9, 2006)

skyline's immediate competition's are the Honda NSX, Toyota Supra, Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution, Subaru Impreza WRX STi, and Mazda RX-7. 

So I'd say under 100k.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> who said they cost 170k anyway?
> 
> i don't think so. You'd have to convert it from jap money anyway, cuz you can't get them here.



Yes, they are 160-170K.  Come on, it can beat a Ferrari Enzo in the 1/4.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> skyline's immediate competition's are the Honda NSX, Toyota Supra, Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution, Subaru Impreza WRX STi, and Mazda RX-7.
> 
> So I'd say under 100k.



As I said, this is NOT a regular Skyline.  The R34 ZTune is another level beyond the regular Skyline.


----------



## god hand (Aug 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yes, they are 160-170K.  Come on, it can beat a Ferrari Enzo in the 1/4.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> not to mention, they come twin turbo stock.


 
I didn't say it was ugly... Btw, I could make an accord look like that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

>



You don't believe it?

From this article:
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Features/articleId=105699



> Designed as the ultimate street-going vehicle, NISMO claims a Z-Tune will crush through a quarter-mile in just 10.6 seconds on street tires. That would make it the hardest accelerating "production" car ever.




The Enzo:
http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=627&page_number=5



> Zero to 60 mph: 3.3 seconds.
> 
> Quarter-mile run: 11.1 sec. at 133.0 mph.
> 
> Unbelievable.




Don't underestimate the traction and launch benefits of AWD.


----------



## goob (Aug 10, 2006)

i'm with cow pimp on this, in japan, people have been known to customise skylines up to almost 900 bhp.  So many parts available, and the engine management system is VERY flexible.  Superb car.  You can buy a 94 reg standard one in the uk for approx $14000 USD.  And even standard ones handle better than 90 % of cars on the roads.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 10, 2006)

goob said:
			
		

> i'm with cow pimp on this, in japan, people have been known to customise skylines up to almost 900 bhp.  So many parts available, and the engine management system is VERY flexible.  Superb car.  You can buy a 94 reg standard one in the uk for approx $14000 USD.  And even standard ones handle better than 90 % of cars on the roads.




over 1000's hp.

agree, a nice base to start with.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 10, 2006)

You guys see the new Test Drive Unlimited game coming out soon?  You can drive all sorts of exotics around the Island of Oahu (where I live) and the streets are the real streets and hwy's here on the Island even most of the buildings and mountains and other sites will be real.  They are even going to have the Shelby concept car for you to cruise around in,  I'm def. getting this just to see how close they came to getting it right.....


----------



## maniclion (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Aug 10, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

>


WOW


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2006)

amazing, all except the grill and hood scoop


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 11, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

>



ye mate they need to sort it out.

i liked the chrome M3 that was the shit

but i do like the shelby s


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2006)

Hands down...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 11, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> WOW


 
You just like the bling bling...  That's steel grey paint.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 11, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You guys see the new Test Drive Unlimited game coming out soon? You can drive all sorts of exotics around the Island of Oahu (where I live) and the streets are the real streets and hwy's here on the Island even most of the buildings and mountains and other sites will be real. They are even going to have the Shelby concept car for you to cruise around in, I'm def. getting this just to see how close they came to getting it right.....


 
I've already got it paid for... Gameplay isn't the best in the online demo, but it was an early version demo.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 11, 2006)

^^^ That thing is pretty serious. It can drive sideways or what?


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

It's turning ability is incredible. You can turn the tires to far you can hit the gas and just spin in a circle without traveling any distance.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

It's called the Hurricane.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

Holy shit.  That thing has 670hp and 740ft-lb of toque.  It is also capable of deactivating half of the cylinders in each engine or turning one off.  When cruising on the highway you might only be running on 4 cylinders to conserve gas.  Pretty cool stuff.

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/jeep-hurricane.htm


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

I want one so much. I wonder how much they are, or if they are even being sold commercially.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Holy shit.  That thing has 670hp and 740ft-lb of toque.  It is also capable of deactivating half of the cylinders in each engine or turning one off.  When cruising on the highway you might only be running on 4 cylinders to conserve gas.  Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/jeep-hurricane.htm



Holy shit is exactly what I said. I also want one.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I want one so much. I wonder how much they are, or if they are even being sold commercially.



I think it's just a concept/prototype right now.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think it's just a concept/prototype right now.



That's what I figured.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Holy shit. That thing has 670hp and 740ft-lb of toque. It is also capable of deactivating half of the cylinders in each engine or turning one off. When cruising on the highway you might only be running on 4 cylinders to conserve gas. Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/jeep-hurricane.htm


 
A hand full of Chyslers offer that engine feature now. Not at 670HP of course...but a 425HP hemi.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> A hand full of Chyslers offer that engine feature now. Not at 670HP of course...but a 425HP hemi.



Pretty novel idea I think.  I had no idea.  Good stuff.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pretty novel idea I think. I had no idea. Good stuff.


 
Yeah man, I agree... Dodge is coming out with a diesel that's more powerful than the current hemi's yet gets 30+ miles per gallon. Should be out in about 5 years. I was hoping for an alternative fuel source by then, but that's according to a guy I know who works at Cummings...

I think GM copied them as well.


----------



## hobojoker (Aug 14, 2006)

1968 Ford Mustang GT Fastback - LOVE THAT CAR

or 

Bently GT


----------

